# Hawaii Reviews for January 2011



## billhall (Jan 19, 2011)

Hawaii Reviews January 2011


----------



## billhall (Jan 19, 2011)

*Pahio at Bali Hai Villas , Kauai, 10/10/10*

*New Review *


Pahio at Bali Hai Villas 
Reviewer:  Gary & Karen DeMille​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 19, 2011)

*Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai, Oahu, 1/16/11*

*New Review *


Waikiki Marina Resort at the Ilikai   
Reviewer:  Phil Emerson​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 19, 2011)

*Mauna Loa Village by the Sea, Big Island, 1/10/11*

*New Review *


Mauna Loa Village by the Sea  
Reviewer: Gary & Karen DeMille​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 19, 2011)

*Point at Poipu, Kauai, 10/21/10*

*New Review *


Point at Poipu  
Reviewer:  William Cason​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 19, 2011)

*Kona Coast II, Big Island*

*New Review *


Kona Coast II  
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 20, 2011)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 1/15/11*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club  
Reviewer: Robert Horne​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 23, 2011)

*Pahio at Bali Hai Villas , Kauai, 1/13/11*

*New Review *


Pahio at Bali Hai Villas 
Reviewer:   Larry Baldwin​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 23, 2011)

*Pahio at Bali Hai Villas , Kauai, 1/2/11*

*New Review *


Pahio at Bali Hai Villas 
Reviewer:   Janis & Wayne Miller​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 23, 2011)

*Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village, Big Island, 11/15/2010*

*New Review *


Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village  
Reviewer: Mridula Sunderji​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 23, 2011)

*Ka'anapali Beach Club,12/5/10, Maui*

*New Review *


Ka'anapali Beach Club  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 30, 2011)

*WorldMark Valley Isle, Maui, 1/9/11*

*New Review *


WorldMark Valley Isle  
Reviewer: Pete and Anita Clapham​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 30, 2011)

*WorldMark Kihei, Maui, 1/6/11*

*New Review *


WorldMark Kihei  
Reviewer: Pete and Anita Clapham​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 30, 2011)

*Kuleana Club, Maui, 1/14/11*

*New Review *


Kuleana Club  
Reviewer: James Ricks​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

